# Made My choice On E-Caller Krakatoa it is !



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well folks after initially ordering the Alpha Dogg, I rang Foxpro for a chat............seems this was a costly mistake







Zack was well too helpful and before I knew it I had ordered a Krakatoa and over a few e-mails we are sorted with a sound pack, extra speaker for when Im on a couple of large propertys I hunt and Im also getting three cheaper decoy. I figure this caller will really do me for all my days and I shouldnt want for more, I feel the Krakatoa is still reaonably portable with 1 speaker and I like the fact its US made and you can talk to the team there at Foxpro

A friend took the Alpha Dogg of my hands......he wanted it ASAP and never had a chance ot try it out. If I could have afforded to keep the Alpha as well I would have.

Anywa now I have the LONG wait for the Krakatoa to make it over the ditch !!

Now Im just trying to find those people that make th covers for the speakers, ore will Yoters den ever make a deployment bag for the Krakatoa.

cheers pc3


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats ! Chris is looking to get one of these too. They sound really nice. Let us know how it does for you.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats on a great pick it should do all you could ever want.Boondock outdoors i believe makes neoprene covers for the kracatoa.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If boondock doesn't make them i think that I recall Yoters den will custom make what ever you want.
Congrats on a great caller.


----------



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks folks, Im hanging out to get it !!


----------



## piperpilot3tk (Feb 2, 2012)

You are love the Foxpro! I really like my new CS-24B. I had it out yesterday afternoon and although I did not have anything come out of the woods before dark, I shined my light on the tree line after it was too dark to shoot and I saw three sets of eyes. Cant wait for my first coyote.


----------



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeh I cant wait !! no word yet when it will ship as yet, all good things come to those that wait !!. I have an Olight M3X and red diffuser on the way to mount on either my .17 HMR or .223 AI I have some nice spots for calling foxes at night.


----------



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

My Krakatoa Arived and its a beast !! I tried it out in the back yard tonight with some "dog" noises and dogs a few streets down responded....this thing is loud ! I am looking fowards to getting out and using it now, this weekend hopefully !!


----------



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

2 Foxes for the first try with the Krakatoa, I love this thing the chicken ditress had two foxes standing on there hind legs ! I have never seen anything like it before ! The sounds are so clear !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job pc3.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go and thanks for the update!

I am leaning more towards the Mighty Atom MA-21 from Wildlife Technologies these days because of the sound selection and other features. I guess I feel it will give me the upper hand in the field with everyone and their brother running fox pro sounds.

Glad you're having success with it though! Keep us posted!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Way to go and thanks for the update!
> 
> I am leaning more towards the Mighty Atom MA-21 from Wildlife Technologies these days because of the sound selection and other features. I guess I feel it will give me the upper hand in the field with everyone and their brother running fox pro sounds.
> 
> Glad you're having success with it though! Keep us posted!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chris,
I'm sure that the MA21 is a good caller but you probably should read the infor in this link http://gofoxpro.com/products/digital_calls/krakatoa_comp.php


----------

